# cutout suggestions



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know what that insulation is made of but if you just put plywood over it and cross over it some of the load may transfer onto the sheetrock instead of the joists. This leads to the possibility of damage to the ceiling in the room below. I would be afraid. From outside it looks like there isn't a good place to lean a ladder except against the outside corner of the building, very dangerous without some sort of special fitting on the ladder, besides the ladder isn't an ideal work surface. Bid the job including the cost of rental of a sufficient man lift.

That is a nice looking colony.

Bill


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

+1


----------



## bee bud (Mar 15, 2016)

how about one of these?

https://www.sunbeltrentals.com/equipment/cat/2/aerial-work-platforms-scaffolding-and-ladders/


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

ive done a couple of attic removals. Can you get in there and still move around? When are the drones kicked out in your area in case queen is damaged? can you get boxes up there ? how you gonna save the broo? I can see the trusses so you could make a platform to lay on. Its very creepy to lay in a attic and watch a million bugs come crawling at you, especially when they are not there to say hello. Red bulb trouble light.
Maybe a lift a couple hundred at a rental store. Nice pictures.


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

I was thinking about the scissor lift. I would need the largest one at $310 a day. I'm not sure how well that would work on soft ground not perfectly flat.
I should have taken a picture from farther back so you could see how many 2x4's there are supporting the roof. its not an easy task climbing thru them to get to the corner. There isn't a lot of area in the corner to lay plywood down either.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

This is what you need to rent. Remove the soffit panels and remove the colony. These lifts even have electrical outlets in the basket for your bee vac.


----------



## crabbydad (Apr 29, 2012)

i can't see the pic very well, but i searched them out in my area. i like the outriggers to support on soft ground, looks like around $300 a day. Baskets don't seem very big, but definitely the way to go.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I'd go get a cherry picker basket, a rental cost $85/day up here. I've already checked for a removal last month, decided against the job when the homeowner up here asked if it could be done free or cheap. I told him a flat rate $500 for the job.
With all that pink fibergalss inside, ouch, that's nasty stuff, working in that you'll get all cut up and festered suit on or not.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I did one last year from the outside. from a ladder. I was able to remove the blocking from between the rafters and reach the bees from there. Used a bucket on a rope to lower comb to a person on the ground. I carried hands full of bees at a time down the ladder. I don't suggest that. I also lured them onto comb and carried them down. not much better. I got them and queen was fine. Best I have done so far and could use a lot of improvement. Kept the job to an afternoon and $350. Your pictures do not look like the blocking can be removed as it appears to be one long piece with notches at best. maybe not hard to see from pictures.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

crabbydad said:


> the opening is a typical hallway opening with a ladder to get up. with the ladder in the opening, my bushkill type vac wouldn't fit into the opening.


If I understand correctly that this is a typical pull down opening with a folding ladder that is large enough for carrying air conditioning equipment, rather than a small hatch type opening. And your vac won't fit, you are eventually going to need a vac that will fit through this type opening if you plan on doing cutouts. If so, does that change your assessment? 

I have done this type of cramped corner, 2x4 jungle, no flooring, attic removal multiple times. I've also used the 35' scaffolding exterior soffit removal approach. My colleague has used a cherry picker. I would prefer the interior attic approach in this situation over the exterior soffit approach because the homeowner's repairs will be cheaper and easier, and you will not have to arrange for a manlift or scaffolding. I would also want the homeowner to know all the advantages and disadvantages between various types of removal vs. pest control. If you can't get a bee vac up there, one possible approach is removal of all comb, brood and honey by hand, liberally spraying BeeQuick to chase out the bees or having a pest control company kill the bees, and having someone seal the access hole through which the bees were coming in. If you can get all the comb and the queen, the bees will follow. Just food for thought.


----------

